# NOTD - Sailor/Anchor nails!



## olddcassettes (Mar 10, 2011)

Hey girls! This is my first NOTD Ive posted, felt a little inspired by all the cute sailor bathing suits Ive been seeing lately, thought Id whip something up with my nails.

*Nail Varnishes*
	Santee in Beach Blue
	Sally Hansen Xtreme Wear in White on
	Art Deco brush with Jordana in Hot Red
	Seche Vite top coat


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 13, 2011)

awesome! so cute! sadly my nails are too short to do anything funky with!


----------



## antigone21 (Mar 14, 2011)

I absolutely adore this! Very nice job


----------



## commandolando (Mar 14, 2011)

amazing!


----------



## wishingforsn0w (Mar 15, 2011)

love it


----------

